# Wie kommen Spammer an Mailadressen?



## gaas (20 November 2002)

Hallo,
am anfang wurde nur eine web Mailadresse von mir mit den Netmail Spam bemüllt. Mitlerweile bekomme ich auch Spam an die 2 web Adresse, nur die hab ich niergendwo im Netz angegeben. Jetzt würde mich doch mal echt interresieren wie ein Spammer an Mailadressen kommt oder muss ich web.de vorwerfen das sie meine mailadresse verticken oder nur einfache schlampigkeit? Sollte ich meinen Rechner doch mal auf Spyware untersuchen aber der gute alte ZoneAlarm hat bis jetzt immer alles geblockt. Würde noch die möglichkeit bestehen das EMule damit was zu tun hat?
fragen über fragen
mfg
gaas


----------



## SprMa (20 November 2002)

Es gibt zwei gute Möglichkeiten, an Mailadressen zu kommen:
1) mittels eines Skriptes Webseiten, Newsgruppen, Diskussionsforen... abklappern und alles zusammensammeln, das in der Mitte ein "@" hat oder
2) von großen E-Mail Providern (z.B. hotmail, gmx, web, aol...) einfach die E-Mail Adressen raten; da kommen zwar eine riesen Menge als "User unknown" zurück, aber der überwiegende Teil kommt an.

Hierzu war auch in der c't (ich glaube Ausgabe 21/02 oder 22/02) ein sehr gute Artikel darüber dirn.


Matthias


----------



## AmiRage (20 November 2002)

*Re: Wie kommen Spamer an Mailadressen?*



			
				gaas schrieb:
			
		

> ... , nur die hab ich niergendwo im Netz angegeben. Jetzt würde mich doch mal echt interresieren wie ein Spammer an Mailadressen kommt oder muss ich web.de vorwerfen das sie meine mailadresse verticken oder nur einfache schlampigkeit?


Bei web.de würde mich das langsam auch mal interessieren, denn meinen "web.de-Namen" zu raten, kommt mir doch ein wenig utopisch vor. Zudem war diese Adresse mehrere Jahre inaktiv.

P.S.: Weiss eigentlich jemand einen einfachen Weg bei web.de zu kündigen? Ich will mir nicht extra dafür ein Handbuch bestellen müssen.  :roll:


----------



## Devilfrank (20 November 2002)

Was gibts denn da zu kündigen? Ist doch ein freemailer...
Oder bist Du in den Club eingetreten?


Gruss Frank


----------



## AmiRage (20 November 2002)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibts denn da zu kündigen? Ist doch ein freemailer...


Na gut, wenn es sein muss, dann formuliere ich es mal entsprechend um: Wie kann ich web.de dazu bewegen meinen FreeMail-Account samt Daten zu löschen? ... Besser?


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2002)

Gibts da keinen entsprechenden Link im web.de-Menu?


----------



## Devilfrank (20 November 2002)

Hm, ich würde die MailAddy einfach nur noch ignorieren. Die kann doch da rumliegen und auf dem Account kann sich sammeln was will, ist mir dann doch egal.


Gruss Frank


----------



## AmiRage (20 November 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts da keinen entsprechenden Link im web.de-Menu?


... Doch!   ... Hab's gerade nach erneuter Suche gefunden unter "FreeMail > Extras > Sicherheit -> ... löschen".


----------



## Weihnachst Sam (20 November 2002)

Gute Frage das ist echt sehr nervig! grrrrrrr  :evil:


----------

